# Permission Denied



## midwaymonkey (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello , im new to the forum!

Im starting to go trough handbook but i got a problem that i cant acces /etc/ttys
Because it denies permission!\

I Also noticed that i had big difference in first log on



> ```
> FreeBSD/i386 (pc3.example.org) (ttyv0)
> ```
> (From Handbook)



But for me (pc3.example.org) was simply empty , im wondering maybe that causing problem!


```
FreeBSD/amd64 ( ) (ttyv0)

login:
```


----------



## fonz (Jul 30, 2011)

midwaymonkey said:
			
		

> i[sic] cant[sic] acces[sic] /etc/ttys
> Because it denies permission!\[sic]


You do need to do this as *root*, the superuser (or administrator in Microsoft terminology). Normal users indeed can't edit that file.



			
				midwaymonkey said:
			
		

> But for me (pc3.example.org) was simply empty ,
> [snip]
> FreeBSD/amd64 ( ) (ttyv0)
> 
> login:


No, not having a hostname (which is what that is) set has nothing to do with it.

Fonz


----------

